# tv series you like



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm into criminal minds, bones and for some reason just started watching reruns of "in the heat of the night"!


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

Bones is a good show, if meerkat manor was still on id be watching it everyday

I'm also into law and orders and two and a half men


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 5, 2012)

i like bones, the mentalist, and pickers...still on the fence on Person of Interest , and family watchesGrimm &amp; Once Upon a Time.

wife hates me watching: how its made, modern marvels, and dives diners &amp; drive ins.

i hate watching (but dont say so 'cause the wife puts up with my mantid infactuation) : Hoarders, Wipe out, and still on the fence about Survivor.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 5, 2012)

Big bang theory, myth busters, how I met your mother, wipeout, ninja warrior


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2012)

Its too bad we can't just enjoy what the other watches, I do the same thing with hubby, some people do not even have electric much less a tv and all we do is gripe! bad us!

on another note, havent seen wipeout, no like 2 &amp; half men, but now that what's his face is off, may ck it out!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2012)

I watch hoarders, and find myself thinking, most are not hoarders, just slobs!


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 5, 2012)

big time slobs on hoarders, give me a 200k insurance policy, a lighter , and 2 gallons of gasoline and I fix it alll!!!...and BIG BANG THEORY rocks...we just got into it ( i think the kids tolerate it but me &amp; Wife LOVE that show!!!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2012)

yea, the one show where the lady collected and fixed dolls, now that was hoarding.. I think, but garbage all over and poop and food, SLOBS!

PS TIME FOR MY SHOW!


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

Too bad there isn't a show starring lady gaga!!!


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah, last night there was an episode with like a million roaches...my wife HATES roaches...one feeder that will never be in the house..lol


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder how lady gaga feels about roaches...


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 5, 2012)

it would not suprise me to learn she was horrified or interested...she is ecclectic and I like that in people. varied interests...


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm making a clay pot in pottery that's gonna look just like the mother monster!!! Don't worry I'm not gonna start a new religious cult or anything, just a huge fan, nothing more  

Anyone ever see fatal attractions on animal planet??? Good show


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 5, 2012)

I always liked "Malcom in the middle". Even in my late twenties I could always relate to that show. But then the dad started cooking crystal meth. The humanity.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 5, 2012)

watching M*A*S*H* now...gotta go


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2012)

mash is good!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2012)

Breaking Bad and Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are both really good.

THE WALKING DEAD is my favorite show on tv, but no new episodes till February  !!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2012)

my bro likes walking dead 2! I also watch a lot of spongebob!


----------



## bobericc (Jan 6, 2012)

American horror story and hardcore pawn

lol


----------



## frogparty (Jan 6, 2012)

OOH!!! I cant forget about Archer!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 6, 2012)

A sinfully guilty pleasure of mine is Absolutely Fabulous. Edina and Patsy are hilarious. Gotta love Bubble, too. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2012)

how bout old tv series, any of you youngster watch any?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 6, 2012)

How about the old radio shows? What's radio??? :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2012)

lol! bad boy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2012)

you know, on the Christian radio here, you can hear them play old stories of Ranger Bill, anyone remember them?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 6, 2012)

You just made me remember I used to like Davey and Goliath. Such good "moral" stories. :innocent:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2012)

their still on on some religious programing tv


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> their still on on some religious programing tv


No wonder I never see them anymore. :lol:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 7, 2012)

Shameless

South Park

Dexter

Breaking Bad

Weeds

Real Time

I recently started watching "Angry Boys", but it's not nearly as funny as "Summer Heights High".

Who here watched "Little Great Britain"?!?!?! lol that show cracked me up!!

(I'd love to start watching "Homeland" and "How to Make it in America" since it's on demand, but idk if I have the time lol)

I LOVED The Sopranos (filmed really close to me) and Entourage and lol... seasons 1-5 of Smallville.

Any of you mid/late 80's babies watch the show "Pete and Pete" on Nickelodeon? It was filmed at my school.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 7, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> how bout old tv series, any of you youngster watch any?


This aint old Rebecca, but it takes place in the older days... "The Wonder Years"!!! CLASSIC!!! It's now on Netflix, streaming baby yeah! lol  

I had too much cherry coke... I'll share my T.V. preferences as a kid since I am wide awake at 5:05 a.m. LOLOLOLOL

Power Rangers (The original yeeeaaaaaaa boy lol)

Fraggel Rock

Under the Umbrella Tree

Rupert

Rugrats

Doug (Definitely not the abc disney series, the original Nickelodeon series only lol!

All That

Pete and Pete

Fresh Prince of Bel Air

Coon'n and Kel

cartoons

X-Men

Batman

Superman

Salute your shorts

tiny toons

hey arnold

david the gnome

gumbie bears

tail-spin

spiderman

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan (my older brother's influence, he's 8 years older than me, and I'm 24)

transformers, also with help by my older bro lol

secret world of richard scary

and whenever I watch t.v. with my 3 year old niece, we always agree on sponge bob, that show makes me laugh, especially when that little cute yellow sponge makes that squid loose his mind lol!

dang, theres probably way more shows out there that my little fragile mind loved! lol but after typing this all, who would of thought that this was the key to helping me sleep now! lol


----------



## gripen (Jan 7, 2012)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> "Little Great Britain"?!?!?!


love that show! the same guys are doing a new show "come fly with me" i love it!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 7, 2012)

I like

-Bones

-Criminal Minds

-House of Anubis

Stuff like that!


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

Bones is da bomb!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2012)

missed the britian one, will have to look, I loved Faulty towers, I rerun it all the time.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2012)

We gave up on Sons of Anarchy, Rick. The season where they go to Ireland just started to drag on for us (though I hear from a friend that it ended really nicely).

Game of Thrones is our new favorite!


----------



## gripen (Jan 7, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> missed the britian one, will have to look, I loved Faulty towers, I rerun it all the time.


hahhaha i love faulty towers!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone like GrayScreen? I took my digibox back to the Time Warner lady a few years ago and haven't quite got around to getting rid of the TV, so I get to see GrayScreen alot. No commercials!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2012)

haha Phil, my son watches it at night a lot!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2012)

Peter Clausen said:


> We gave up on Sons of Anarchy, Rick. The season where they go to Ireland just started to drag on for us (though I hear from a friend that it ended really nicely).
> 
> Game of Thrones is our new favorite!


Need to get back into it! A lot has happened since then.

Forgot to mention I like Burn Notice too, but I am wayyyy behind on that one.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 8, 2012)

American Pickers, Pawn Stars, Call of the Wildman (Though that scream he does makes me lose my mind), Fatal Attractions, Infested now that it's back on, and probably a whole lot of others that I'm forgetting.


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2012)

i wish meerkat manor would come back


----------

